# Let's get Down To It



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who is building the best guitars in Canada? There are tons of one man (or woman) operations in Canada. Has anyone purchased a guitar from one of these fine craftsmen? Any personal experiences with them at all? There are of course the Godin's and Lado etc. But there are some real talented guitar builders in this country. I have a bunch of them on the site if you want to visit their websites and see some of the product.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Canadian_Luthiers.htm


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think it would be more of a debate if you removed Manzer from the list. I'd say for second place Lado........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have to know more about the Manzer thing, comments?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My current bass is an MF (Michel Fournelle out of Montreal) and I've owned 2 FBasses (George Furlanetto out of Hamilton).

Both, very awesome builders.

There's also Vadim basses in Toronto.
JAF Basses out east. Very nice as well.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Lado*

I'd just lkie to say I tried to deal with Lado a couple of years back and was treated like dirt. I sent money for a hard copy catalogue and when I called back 3 months later after it didnt arrive.......I was talked to rudely and then hung up on. 
So much for the customer is always right.
Ray


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rippinglickfest said:


> I'd just lkie to say I tried to deal with Lado a couple of years back and was treated like dirt. I sent money for a hard copy catalogue and when I called back 3 months later after it didnt arrive.......I was talked to rudely and then hung up on.
> So much for the customer is always right.
> Ray


outrageous... with a label like that and more or less a boutique seller, thats shameless.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I was talked to rudely and then hung up on.
> So much for the customer is always right.


About 6 years ago, I had called Joe Lado with an inquiry about the new Lado guitar that I had just bought at a shop here in Winnipeg. I can't say he came across as the nicest old man... but whatever.









When I was in the GTA last summer, I wandered into a guitar shop somewhere off of Erin Mills Pkwy in Mississauga. The guitar-teacher at the shop also made his own guitars. I really liked a couple of them actually but I can't remember his name, brandname or even the shop's name







. Anyone know who I'm talking about?


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

http://heatleyguitars.com/

Seriously nice guitars. Excellent craftsmanship, attention to detail and timbre.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Kronbauer Guitars*

Folks on the acoustic guitar forum absolutely rave about Kronbauer Guitars in the Okanogan. People are consistently posting high praise for both the guitars and the man who builds them...Trevor Kronbauer. I don't own one of his guitars, so I can't give you a personal endorsement, but I thought you might want to add him to the Guitars Canada directory.

You can see and hear on his website...

http://www.kronbauerguitars.com/


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

JamesPeters said:


> http://heatleyguitars.com/
> 
> Seriously nice guitars. Excellent craftsmanship, attention to detail and timbre.


Those are some really nice guitars. His website is very good too.


----------



## threedays (Apr 9, 2006)

PintoMusic said:


> About 6 years ago, I had called Joe Lado with an inquiry about the new Lado guitar that I had just bought at a shop here in Winnipeg. I can't say he came across as the nicest old man... but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's Guitar World. I can't remember the builder's name, but he was a really good guy to talk to. Knows his stuff for sure. Can't say his guitars were my cup of tea, but nice to have a guy answer your questions without trying to sell you a guitar.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

JamesPeters said:


> http://heatleyguitars.com/
> 
> Seriously nice guitars. Excellent craftsmanship, attention to detail and timbre.


Yep, Scott Heatley gets my vote as one of the best builders, as well as one of the nicest shops.

Sheldon Dingwall is tops in my books. He is a true master builder and innovator. He and his crew continue to produce top notch instruments and I wouldn't be building my own instruments without him.

You can check out some examples of his work at the link below.

http://www.dingwallguitars.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=119


----------

